

Oh-My-God particle - mherrmann
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oh-My-God_particle

======
scrumper
This is a week-old article in Quanta on the subject:
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150514-the-particle-that-
br...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150514-the-particle-that-broke-a-
cosmic-speed-limit/)

